# Tivo HD Manual available online?



## Cynicize (Mar 14, 2005)

So yea...I bought the Tivo HD last week, and it's been rockin'...and I told my roommates NOT to touch the manual, cause I had the cable guy coming over Thursday (now, tomorrow) to install the two CableCards...well...the obvious happened. While cleaning the apartment, the ol' manual goes missing. 

To make a long, non-interesting story short...title applies here...are the installation instructions for TivoHD CableCards available online? The FAQ currently on Tivo.com doesn't really explain in-depth.. :-/


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 22, 2001)

From tivo.com

Instructions for cablecard installers

Viewer's guide


----------



## mfische4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello... 

I have a different problem, but also need a copy of the manuals for a HD unit... However, these links do not work, nor is there access via FTP to these directories.

Can you please update us with newer links?

Thank you,
^Mike


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Try this link.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1333/kw/user's guide/r_id/100041


----------

